# Noob of noobs



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like begin messing around with a home set-up. Not home theater, as I have no interest in tv.

I know I would like to experiment with different drivers, but nothing more than 2 channel stereo with sub.

I have begun searching, reading home audio forums,..etc.

I was hoping for some advice along the lines of what NOT to do, what NOT to buy. Maybe brands to avoid, good internet dealers,sites, common mistakes people make starting out....


And as I mentioned, I will search.

Just hoping for your 2 pennies.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would check out some high-end home audio stores near you to see what you like and dislike and then go from there.


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out audiogon and buy used. You will save your self a ton of money.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I assume you mean DIY?

Check out this site:

HTGuide Forum - Mission Possible DIY

Specifically the "Missions Accomplished" section. Lots of designs there to get you started.

This site also:

Zaph|Audio

Speaker designs, driver reviews, and tons of advice


----------



## Rightbrained (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 For the HTguide link.
I have built 4 of the designs there myself.


----------

